# Drawing Fluid Pen - is there such a thing?



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a drawing fluid pen? I like to draw on my screen with drawing fluid and then use screen filler to create my designs. (I have Corel Draw, but haven't used it in YEARS and don't really remember much about it). It seems I could get thin lines if I used a pen type instrument instead of a brush.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

They make a block out pen. Cost about 8 bucks though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> They make a block out pen. Cost about 8 bucks though


I think that's the opposite thing, right?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

do you have "drawing fluid" in a bottle? Buy a fountain pen and fill it with your fluid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> do you have "drawing fluid" in a bottle? Buy a fountain pen and fill it with your fluid


It seems kind sticky and a little thick. Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

you got it form the speedball kit right?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> you got it form the speedball kit right?


Yes, exactly. The speedball kit.


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

There's a pen call kimoto pen. It's 10 bucks. And you can be different tip sizes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2008)

raziemlutto said:


> There's a pen call kimoto pen. It's 10 bucks. And you can be different tip sizes.


Is it filled already? And where do I get it?


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

There is such a pen over in Malaysia. It's made by Colorama. You can see it in action in this YouTube video. But I have yet to find anyone in the United States that sells anything similar. I looked at DickBlick and at Dharma Trading and couldn't find anything.

Instant Screen Print Kit


----------



## noverso (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd been trying to figure this out FOREVER. Not handy with a brush. I posted a description with pictures on my blog (margaretdahm.tumblr.com). Refillable paint pens! I put pictures, too. Good luck.


----------

